# Energy Transfer Partners (ETP)



## theblackmamba (Nov 17, 2011)

What does everyone think of this stock? I bought it ~6 months ago and am second guessing my investment. I bought around 47.50 and have basically broken even with it thus far given the gain in the US dollar + dividends - decline in stock price. One thing that is particularly causing my dislike of the stock is the huge tax on its dividends. It 'yields' about 8% but after the 35% tax on MLPs my dividend is at about 5%. Not to mention that the company's earnings have been relatively unimpressive, though I have felt positive about some of their new moves, particularly the selling of their propane business. Any thoughts or opinions?


----------

